# 72 lemans trouble



## nocturn2 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi Guys i have 1972 pontiac lemans with a 350. okay so i came to a stop sign and i went to take off normaly and the car started making a loose fan belt noise so i stopped and i pulled over reved the engine a lil bit and it went away then when it drops in rpm's it does it again so i tried to turn the car off and it wouldnt shut down so i tried anything i could to turn it off and it wouldnt then it finaly started to shut its self off but it sounded as if it was still trying to run tyll i finaly discconected the battery. and now when i put the battery back it trys to start its self up again. Any insight on this would very much helpful


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take your car to a exorcist, or at least a mechanic.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Could be a bad switch, Is this the previous owner?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Could be a bad switch, Is this the previous owner?


That scared the sh*t out me when this paged opened up.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like the starter wires got shorted across the solenoid and are keeping the starter engaged.


----------



## nocturn2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Sounds like the starter wires got shorted across the solenoid and are keeping the starter engaged.


So when that happens do i have to replace both or..?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I always thought Linda Blair looked better in reverse.


----------



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

First you would have to find the short and make sure that, that is where it's at. Either the plastic would be melter or the wire would look chard. If it requires more than that use a voltage meter to see if you have the proper continuity. If you find the short fix it, and then the solenoid disengages you're golden. Just make sure you find the short before you replace the starter etc.......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As stated above, you need to find and repair the short first. I would start with the wires going to the starter. Pontiac runs them thru a tube very close to the exhaust manifold and that would be a likely location for wires to melt together. Once you can reconnect the battery cable without the starter self engaging, then you can decide if the starter was damaged.


----------



## nocturn2 (Feb 27, 2009)

k thank you so much for ur help guys


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> As stated above, you need to find and repair the short first. I would start with the wires going to the starter. Pontiac runs them thru a tube very close to the exhaust manifold and that would be a likely location for wires to melt together. Once you can reconnect the battery cable without the starter self engaging, then you can decide if the starter was damaged.


I re-routed mine with a longer battery cable around the front of the mainifold to avoid this very issue. The clearance in there is tight.


----------

